# Advice on visa runs. Head to RAK



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I just got back from a visa run north of RAK across into Oman and I wanted to let you know that I think its a much better way of doing it than Hatta. It takes longer but you don't need to worry about taking hire cars across the border or Omani insurance.

You park up outside the customs office, pay 25AED to the cashier inside, tell the official you're doing a visa run and then ask him if you can walk. He'll tell you to walk across the border (about 200 yards) and get a stamp.

You go up to a wee man in a booth, fill in an Oman Visa form, pay that nice chap 60 AED and explain to him you're going straight back into Dubai. He'll stamp you in and stamp you straight back out again. Hey presto, walk back to other side of the customs office, get a new visit visa for Dubai, tell them you've parked outside and he'll give you a little pass that you hand the security guard as you're driving back out.

Very easy, friendly staff and 85 AED in total.

There is also a great offlicense in RAK on the way back


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ifu95702 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got back from a visa run north of RAK across into Oman and I wanted to let you know that I think its a much better way of doing it than Hatta. It takes longer but you don't need to worry about taking hire cars across the border or Omani insurance.
> 
> ...


Where's the Offie, is it better than Baracuda


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

The place is called Centaurus and you should be able to find the website on google. Its pretty easy to find as its at the end of the road running alongside the port. The road goes straight into the carpark 

They also deliver but you need to spend 1500 AED plus 200AED delivery charge

50 AED for Balantines/J&B, about 70 for Jamiesons and JD. 90 AED for 24 stella and wines ranging from 21 AED to silly money

The place was packed tonight with locals and dockworkers. Looked like it was a tough week! 

Take cash and they don't ask for your license.


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

oh and 36 AED for Smirnoff. Cheap as chips

Just avoid the Absynth at 10 AED and fake scotch at 15 AED. They will definitely make you go blind!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ifu95702 said:


> oh and 36 AED for Smirnoff. Cheap as chips
> 
> Just avoid the Absynth at 10 AED and fake scotch at 15 AED. They will definitely make you go blind!


similar prices to baracuda then,,, don't touch that Smirnoff though, just a poor quality voldka that is marketed to the masses, and then we pay for all that mass marketing. 

need to get some good real Russian Vodkas 

Smirnoff doesn't exist in Russia, Absynth are you nuts, for that price I might get a few bottles and use for fuel to drive home


----------



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

hahaha, very true, cheaper than fuel.

i haven't used Barracuda before so can't compare. Its certainly not a luxurious store, decorated like an old cash and carry inside but it did the job.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Import the Russian Vodka from whereever you are going.
Always bring the stuff directly from Russia...or Switzerland.

Russky Standard Platinum is the best !! Stolichnaya is also very good....
Hate Absolut and all that crap...

they used to sell Russian Vodka at DXB Duty Free....for some strange reason no more..

maybe they sell some Russky Standard in russian community in Bur Dubai.....
need to go and find out soon !


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Russky Standard Platinum is the best !! Stolichnaya is also very good....
> Hate Absolut and all that crap...


Stolichnaya is AED40 for two bottles in Baracuda,,


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

We did the run to Hatta last weekend. It only cost 60dhs and we did not go into Oman.

We parked in the carpark on the Dubai side of the immigration office. We told the officer at the counter that we wanted an entry and exit stamp, based on the advice of a UK guy who was in the line ahead of us and had done the visa run a couple of times. The officer stamped the passports, and then we hopped back in the car, did a U turn, and headed back to Dubai.

Not sure why you drove into Oman as you need insurance to do that, particularly if you have a leased car. Absolutely no need to cross the border if you get an entry and exit stamp going through Hatta. We have a leased car that does not have insurance to travel into Oman, and we didn't want to pay for a temporary insurance, so it was all good.

Our trip was cheaper and took less time than your trip to RAk 

cheers

Mark


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

markuslives said:


> We did the run to Hatta last weekend. It only cost 60dhs and we did not go into Oman.
> 
> We parked in the carpark on the Dubai side of the immigration office. We told the officer at the counter that we wanted an entry and exit stamp, based on the advice of a UK guy who was in the line ahead of us and had done the visa run a couple of times. The officer stamped the passports, and then we hopped back in the car, did a U turn, and headed back to Dubai.


Hi Mark,

I need to do this next week, can you confirm weather the immigration office that you turned around at was the Dubai Immigration office or the Oman Office, cause the Oman immigration office is actually 9km inside Oman, so the insurance does not cover you once you pass the Dubai border control. plus you have to drive through about 15km of Oman Territory before you even get to Hatta, without border controls, no insurance is clear about coverage in an area like that, so if something does happen, well the Insurance company will always win


let me know, cause I will need to do this soon


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I need to do this next week, can you confirm weather the immigration office that you turned around at was the Dubai Immigration office or the Oman Office, cause the Oman immigration office is actually 9km inside Oman, so the insurance does not cover you once you pass the Dubai border control. plus you have to drive through about 15km of Oman Territory before you even get to Hatta, without border controls, no insurance is clear about coverage in an area like that, so if something does happen, well the Insurance company will always win
> 
> ...


I guess you do cross Oman prior to Hatta, but it is only just prior to the Oman Border post that it soon becomes obvious that insurance is required as you will pass offices advertising insurance.

We did turn around at the Oman Office, but I would have thought the space between the UAE Border Post and Oman Border Post was actually No mans land...similar to when you leave an airport as you have an exit visa to exit Dubai, but you don't have an entry visa to enter Oman until you get it at the Oman Border post. At which point if you are saying you are in Oman, then you are technically illegal if you are in Oman without an entry visa. 

I think the probability of being involved in an accident in Dubai and Sharjah on your way to RAK is significantly higher than one on the road to Hatta. Not to mention the risk of transporting alcohol through a dry state like Sharjah back to Dubai.

In the end it's a personal decision, so best of luck with whatever decision you make 

cheers

Mark


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Incidentally, re transporting alcohol through Sharjah, it it illegal to be driven through Sharjah after you've had a drink. EG, you go to a bar in Ajman, you get a lift back with a taxi/non drinking friend, the police stop you, you can be prosecuted for "transporting alcohol", even though it's in your blood stream.

FACT


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Incidentally, re transporting alcohol through Sharjah, it it illegal to be driven through Sharjah after you've had a drink. EG, you go to a bar in Ajman, you get a lift back with a taxi/non drinking friend, the police stop you, you can be prosecuted for "transporting alcohol", even though it's in your blood stream.
> 
> FACT


now that would be terrible luck




markuslives said:


> I think the probability of being involved in an accident in Dubai and Sharjah on your way to RAK is significantly higher than one on the road to Hatta. Not to mention the risk of transporting alcohol through a dry state like Sharjah back to Dubai.


well just getting into the car in this country increases the odds of death or serious injury exponentially


----------



## gliderman (Sep 3, 2008)

There is no problem going through Hatta at all. If you tell the Omani officials that you are just doing a U Turn and a Visa run they will not charge you for Insurance, but you must tell them first.

The better bottleshop in RAK is the one on the main road opposite RAK Ceramics called Al Hamra Cellars. Not sure if it's better than Barracuda though.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

gliderman said:


> There is no problem going through Hatta at all. If you tell the Omani officials that you are just doing a U Turn and a Visa run they will not charge you for Insurance, but you must tell them first.
> 
> The better bottleshop in RAK is the one on the main road opposite RAK Ceramics called Al Hamra Cellars. Not sure if it's better than Barracuda though.


The issue is for the insurance for your car, once you are outside the UAE you are not covered, therefore there are area that you need to travel through as you can see from the maps where the car insurance is not Valid

personally I have taken the risk, but you can never be sure


----------

